# 07 Pathfinder 5.6L V8!?



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

I copied the following from www.reviewcar.com. Don't know if it's true as I've spoken to a dealer a month back and he said no big changes to come for a while.



The power and the streamline look that the 2006 2007 Nissan Pathfinder offers is incredible. The 2006 2007 Nissan Pathfinder's closest competitors include the Buick Rainier, the GMC Yukon, and the Volkswagen Touareg. Upon introduction, the 4X2 SE is equipped with a standard 5.6-liter, V8, 305-horsepower engine that achieves 13-mpg in the city and 19-mpg on the highway. The 4X4 LE is equipped with a standard 5.6-liter, V8, 305-horsepower engine that achieves 13-mpg in the city and 18-mpg on the highway. A 5-speed automatic transmission with overdrive is standard on both trims. The 2006 2007 Nissan Pathfinder is all-new for 2006 2007.

2006 2007 Nissan Pathfinder features make up the car's aesthetic, style, and comfort. Exterior amenities include: 17-inch alloy wheels, roof rack, step rails, and a unique rear door handle that is quintessentially Pathfinder.


----------



## AMR40509 (May 29, 2006)

I don't get it -- it says "2006 2007 Nissan Pathfinder" -- the 2006 isn't all new (or at all steamlined, my 2006 is pretty much a box). 

I guess they may put a V8 in -- but I don't see why (other then to say they have a V8) -- the six has plenty of power, even for medium duty towing (all the weight the rest of the truck's componets want).


----------



## MrGame (Jun 8, 2005)

Even my '01 3.5L doesn't feel like it needs more power since I put an exhaust and an intake on it, and it has great fuel economy for an SUV with a 4-speed


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

AMR40509 said:


> I don't get it -- it says "2006 2007 Nissan Pathfinder" -- the 2006 isn't all new (or at all steamlined, my 2006 is pretty much a box).
> 
> I guess they may put a V8 in -- but I don't see why (other then to say they have a V8) -- the six has plenty of power, even for medium duty towing (all the weight the rest of the truck's componets want).


Just by looking at the pic on that website, guess the drivetrain is the major difference compared to the first 2 years of this generation. I'll be getting the 06 model for sure now as the V8 is a little too much for gas guzzling for me. Like AMR said, the 4L have a lot of power.


----------



## bender031 (Aug 30, 2005)

Guys i think that is wrong...i believe they have their info for the pathy and the armada as the same...the snipet below is from the 2006/2007 pathfinder armada...first thing is that the "pathfinder armada" is no longer the "pathfinder armada" just the "armada" Also, the picture with the "pathfinder armada" is a picture of the PATHFINDER... i would not take this information to heart...way too flawed to be trustworthy...

The 2006 2007 Nissan Pathfinder Armada is big. It's longer than a Ford Expedition, longer than a Toyota Sequoia, and much longer than a Chevy Tahoe. The 2006 2007 Pathfinder Armada's closest competitors include the Buick Rainier, the GMC Yukon, and the Volkswagen Touareg. Upon introduction, the 4X2 SE is equipped with a standard 5.6-liter, V8, 305-horsepower engine that achieves 13-mpg in the city and 19-mpg on the highway. The 4X4 LE is equipped with a standard 5.6-liter, V8, 305-horsepower engine that achieves 13-mpg in the city and 18-mpg on the highway. A 5-speed automatic transmission with overdrive is standard on both trims. The 2006 2007 Pathfinder Armada is all-new for 2006 2007. Nissan is introducing a full-size sport-utility vehicle this fall called the Pathfinder Armada.


----------



## Para (Jun 19, 2006)

Too bad, my only hesitation is that the '06 Pathfinder only has 270 HP.


----------



## AMR40509 (May 29, 2006)

Para said:


> Too bad, my only hesitation is that the '06 Pathfinder only has 270 HP.



I just pulled a 22" boat through the mountains of E. Kentucky last weekend, about 200 miles. Never felt overloaded at all, plenty of power, and still got 11.6mpg. It's no heavy duty truck, but it does tow a medium load as well or better as any other midsized SUV I've tried (Jeep GC (HEMI did have more power), Olds Bravada, Explorer). 

More then enough power around town and 16city/22highway mpg.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Everybody is so concerned about all the horsepower. If you are pulling, you need to worry more about torque. Now all the trucks out today have plentyof both. Hell my dad used to pull a 16' fishing boat with a turbo 4 thunderbird. Besides, people have been pulling boats and trailer since the begining of the auto and have gotten by. Our pathy's have much more power than trucks had 5 or 10 years ago. The only thing I'm worried about is the transmission, since we don't have an extra cooler with the towing package. I don't want this to sound like a rant, but it's the same thing on these boards over and over. Our v6 is just as good if not better than a Toyota v8, so don't worry about towing your boats or trailers. Just have fun and enjoy the truck the way it is meant to be used.


----------



## Para (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not going to be doing much towing. I want more HP and more torque. I'm a car guy, I want speed, I want acceleration. My wife wants an SUV. We may be doing some minor off roading now and then, but for the most part it's just a daily driver to get her to and from work. She enjoys riding high and likes the features that it has. I won't let her buy anything that isn't Nissan or BMW. I tried to talk her into a BMW X5 but she really wants a Pathfinder.

270 HP? Nissan's family cars have 270 HP, that's a pathetic amount of power.


----------



## AMR40509 (May 29, 2006)

Para--

Sounds like the Pathfinder probably isn't the truck for you then. I've been a car guy, used to do a lot of AutoX events in my VR6. The Pathfinder feels pretty strong with 270hp, but if you are all about raw speed, there are probably better choices. I have had my '06 for about 2500 miles now, and have yet to even plug in my Valentine 1 Radar Detector, to me it's just not prudent to drive that fast with this truck. Life is about comprimize sometimes -- so it sounds like you'll have to either take the Pathfinder for what it is:

A well built, reasonably sporty, comfortable, TRUCK

or go to a different maker: the Dodge/Jeep with their HEMI (335 horsepower, 370 lb-ft of torque) or the Trailblazer SS w/ 6.0L V8 come to mind.


----------



## SRJesse (Apr 4, 2006)

Great, cause global warming isn't obvious enough, lets keep making trucks bigger and bigger with more emissions and carbon dioxide in the air! HAHA, the 3.5 / 4.0 motors are plenty of power.


----------



## AMR40509 (May 29, 2006)

SRJesse -- I assume you drive a Prius or something?


----------



## Para (Jun 19, 2006)

AMR40509 said:


> Para--
> 
> Sounds like the Pathfinder probably isn't the truck for you then. I've been a car guy, used to do a lot of AutoX events in my VR6. The Pathfinder feels pretty strong with 270hp, but if you are all about raw speed, there are probably better choices. I have had my '06 for about 2500 miles now, and have yet to even plug in my Valentine 1 Radar Detector, to me it's just not prudent to drive that fast with this truck. Life is about comprimize sometimes -- so it sounds like you'll have to either take the Pathfinder for what it is:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help, but like I said I'll only consider Nissan or BMW. The Pathfinder isn't for me, it's for my wife. I want more speed and power, she's OK with only 270. She will speed regardless of how much power it does or doesn't have.


----------



## SRJesse (Apr 4, 2006)

No Prius yet! I recently bought the pathfinder coming from a 240sx and a Maxima. The gas mileage is killing me and a huge eye opener! But I bought it for a reason, and that reason is that I am moving to Alaska in 2 weeks, and I can see it coming in handy! So once I get up there I am sure there will be no more complaining coming from me. But hey, all the rest of you "tree huggers" like me, check this out...

http://www.sonyclassics.com/whokilledtheelectriccar/electric.html


----------



## AMR40509 (May 29, 2006)

SRJesse said:


> No Prius yet! I recently bought the pathfinder coming from a 240sx and a Maxima. The gas mileage is killing me and a huge eye opener! But I bought it for a reason, and that reason is that I am moving to Alaska in 2 weeks, and I can see it coming in handy! So once I get up there I am sure there will be no more complaining coming from me. But hey, all the rest of you "tree huggers" like me, check this out...
> 
> http://www.sonyclassics.com/whokilledtheelectriccar/electric.html



I do feel your pain. 

Before I was driving a Jetta VR6 and getting about 25/32 City/Highway. Now I'm getting about 15/22. But I was also towing a boat all summer w/ a built '78 Bronco that got about 7-8mpg (didn't matter if it was towing or not, city or highway). Both required 93octane due to engine mods. 

Now I use 'regular' gas unless I'm towing (Strangly I get about 14 city/backroads towing, and 11.5 on the highway -- so I must need to slow down on the highway). So I figure that I don't really spend that much more on gas...but w/ prices up it sure feels like it. 

I'm sure that moving to Alaska will be an adventure!


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Para, Have you looked into the FX 45? It's still technically a Nissan and is more sporty. I think it is more along the lines of what you want.


----------



## Para (Jun 19, 2006)

boogyman said:


> Para, Have you looked into the FX 45? It's still technically a Nissan and is more sporty. I think it is more along the lines of what you want.


Just checked it. The FX45 looks too minivan'ish.


----------

